# [S/T] collectibles | [B] FR 🎠



## seliph (Dec 10, 2020)

*if i've ignored your post(s), you aren't getting my collectibles. please don't continue to ask about them.

update 2/26:* liquidating almost everything excluding gifts and a couple others. flight rising is my highest priority and is more likely to be accepted.

hello

i no longer feel comfortable being here so i'm selling/trading my collectibles that get little to no use. i might visit during events (and even that will likely be to get things for friends) but otherwise i can't see myself enjoying being on this site as it currently is. my responses may be slow for these reasons, bare with me.

*please read the points below, i will ignore your post if it's evident you did not, including if you edit it after. i don't go by first come first serve, so there's no excuse to treat commenting as a race.*


collectibles in *blue* are non-negotiable
PM or in-thread offers are fine
i have the right to refuse or ignore your offer(s) for any reason
i do not hold collectibles, post when you actually have what you're offering
do not beg, lowball, start bid wars, or ask "how much would you want for ___?". use the tier list for unlisted prices
*do not ask for any collectible that isn't listed for trade, also do not offer any collectibles that aren't listed as ones i'd trade for*
i may trade collectibles worth 200 tbt or less for emperor butterfly models in NH
*flight rising users:* i will trade anything below for flight rising items/treasure. i use the rate 100 tbt = 100kt. you can also see my wishlist here.
*chicken smoothie users: *i'm not interested in trading for items/pets, but i am willing to trade mine if anything interests you
*please refrain from posts like "i'll trade my soul for your love ball hehe", it's kind of annoying having to read those while expecting offers*

*collectibles up for sale/trade:*





*cherry* - 100 tbt (Jun 4, 2015 at 3:08 AM)



*christmas candy* - 150 tbt (Dec 22, 2020)



*january birthstone* - 200 tbt (Jan 8, 2016 / Jan 5, 2019)



*march birthstone* - 200 tbt (Apr 2, 2017)



*april birthstone* - 200 tbt (Apr 4, 2014)



*september birthstone* - 200 tbt (Sep 13, 2013 / Sep 15, 2014 / Sep 30, 2015)



*moonlight halloweaster egg* - 800 tbt


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 10, 2020)

250 TBT for the Spring Sakura?


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2020)

Rowlet28 said:


> 250 TBT for the Spring Sakura?


sure, do u want a message?


----------



## Rowlet28 (Dec 10, 2020)

seliph said:


> sure, do u want a message?


Anything is fine! I'll send the TBT now, tysm!


----------



## Dio (Dec 10, 2020)

If you have another spring sakura I can also do 250 tbt

Edit: nevermind saw it was edited out lol


----------



## BalloonFight (Dec 10, 2020)

@Hanami Frost Egg ping


----------



## lana. (Dec 10, 2020)

omg i would like to buy ur wix if thats okay!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 10, 2020)

May I buy the bloodshot potion? I can offer 2k tbt or 2mil treasure on flight rising.


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2020)

would you take 3mil FR treasure for the frost egg or are you only taking items?


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 10, 2020)

Just letting @Emolga59... LOVE BALL! <3


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2020)

lana. said:


> omg i would like to buy ur wix if thats okay!!


aren't u tryna get wands... should i refuse for ur own sake  


NefariousKing said:


> May I buy the bloodshot potion? I can offer 2k tbt or 2mil treasure on flight rising.


the treasure would be great, do u want a message?


jihux said:


> would you take 3mil FR treasure for the frost egg or are you only taking items?


i'd take both, but i'd value the frost egg higher


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 10, 2020)

Sent a offer via pm


----------



## duckvely (Dec 10, 2020)

seliph said:


> i'd take both, but i'd value the frost egg higher


4mil?


----------



## lana. (Dec 10, 2020)

seliph said:


> aren't u tryna get wands... should i refuse for ur own sake


i have to be realistic, and this is more realistic than heart wand rn


----------



## grah (Dec 10, 2020)

3.5k for frost egg?


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 10, 2020)

seliph said:


> the treasure would be great, do u want a message?



Any message or none is fine with me, thank you! I'll send you a one-way CR, from NefariousKing on there as well.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 10, 2020)

i sent you a pm! no rush, just trying to confirming if you received it


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi, don’t need it for free- I’ll buy two tasty cakes (if you have 2) for 20 tbt. No messages needed


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2020)

Hanami said:


> i sent you a pm! no rush, just trying to confirming if you received it


i did! i have quite a few offers on that so i gotta think about em all ;u;


----------



## xlisapisa (Dec 10, 2020)

2k tbt for the bloodshot potion?


----------



## Fye (Dec 10, 2020)

Hiya Seliph, can I grab a bloodshot potion if you still have one left?


----------



## seliph (Dec 10, 2020)

Fye said:


> Hiya Seliph, can I grab a bloodshot potion if you still have one left?


yaaa, did u want a message?


----------



## Fye (Dec 10, 2020)

seliph said:


> yaaa, did u want a message?


thanks! sending the tbt right now. and can I get this message:

Espeon unleashes psychic power from the orb on its forehead. When its power is exhausted, the orb grows dull and dark.


----------



## Jacob (Dec 10, 2020)

hey kai, i just wanna drop the offer here if u ever decide ur interested, would you trade your Glam feather for my pink frag?


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> 2k tbt for the bloodshot potion?


sure, do u want a message?


Jacob said:


> hey kai, i just wanna drop the offer here if u ever decide ur interested, would you trade your Glam feather for my pink frag?


rn pink frag would be something i'll have to resell so im not sure ;u;


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

@Hanami Frost egg here bby <33 make an offer !

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Also @Emolga59 Love ball here here's your chance to snag one <3

	Post automatically merged: Dec 11, 2020

Also I want your red rose please ! I've been looking for one for a long time !


----------



## Jhine7 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello! How many mom's candle sets would it take to trade for your July birthstone? Or would it require other wishlist items as well?

Thank you!


----------



## xlisapisa (Dec 11, 2020)

seliph said:


> sure, do u want a message?


if you can think of something, sure. if not, no msg is fine as well! thanks so much, sending tbt now!


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

Jhine7 said:


> Hello! How many mom's candle sets would it take to trade for your July birthstone? Or would it require other wishlist items as well?
> 
> Thank you!


just candle sets is ok, i think i need at least 6 or so but lmk what you have


----------



## Cadbberry (Dec 11, 2020)

I sent you a PM with an offer


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello! How many white street lamps would you need in exchange for the cherry collectible?


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

Rika092 said:


> Hello! How many white street lamps would you need in exchange for the cherry collectible?


uhhh like 5 would be fine honestly if that works for you?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 11, 2020)

20 TBT for red rose ?


----------



## seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

just thought i'd post instead of responding to everyone individually, frost egg has been traded away! ty everyone for ur offers <3


----------



## seliph (Dec 13, 2020)

.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 13, 2020)

50 tbt for the red rose ?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 13, 2020

Or maybe the valiant sTatue for red rose ?


----------



## seliph (Dec 17, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Dec 22, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Dec 22, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2020)

.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 26, 2020)

I'll sell you my flea for 200 tbt Kai! <3


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2020)

Miharu said:


> I'll sell you my flea for 200 tbt Kai! <3


You Have Saved My Live...


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2020)

would you take 2.9 mil FR treasure for the friday the 13th candy, moonlight halloweaster egg, and red pikmin easter egg?


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2020)

jihux said:


> would you take 2.9 mil FR treasure for the friday the 13th candy, moonlight halloweaster egg, and red pikmin easter egg?


yes! lemme know if you want messages on any of em :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Dec 26, 2020)

Would you do 100 tbt for your red rose ?


----------



## duckvely (Dec 26, 2020)

seliph said:


> yes! lemme know if you want messages on any of em :3


no messages please! i sent the CR


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2020)

jihux said:


> no messages please! i sent the CR


sent! tysm!


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 26, 2020)

could i get a red tulip for 10 tbt?


----------



## seliph (Dec 26, 2020)

SlEEPYTEARRS said:


> could i get a red tulip for 10 tbt?


sure, do u want a message?


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 26, 2020)

no thank you! and sent!


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

.


----------



## hestu (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi! Date on the blue feather?


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

hestu said:


> Hi! Date on the blue feather?


Sep 1, 2016 at 6:16 PM EST


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi there: are you still looking for a Classic Easter Egg? I have one dated Apr 19, 2014. Would that work? C:


----------



## hestu (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> Sep 1, 2016 at 6:16 PM EST


Darn I don't think that'll work for me. Tysm for checking!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi again, are you looking for strictly FR items or would you also consider pure FR treasure for the Moon Ball?


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

Maruchan said:


> Hi there: are you still looking for a Classic Easter Egg? I have one dated Apr 19, 2014. Would that work? C:


yeah thatd be great! would 750 tbt be ok? i havent seen egg prices much so lmk :v



NefariousKing said:


> Hi again, are you looking for strictly FR items or would you also consider pure FR treasure for the Moon Ball?


i'd consider treasure too


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> yeah thatd be great! would 750 tbt be ok? i havent seen egg prices much so lmk :v



Sounds good! Would you like any message with it? (tbh can’t be too sure how much they are generally going for rn, but this particular one iirc was purchased in the range of 900 tbt back then) Thank you! C:


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

Maruchan said:


> Sounds good! Would you like any message with it? (tbh can’t be too sure how much they are generally going for rn, but this particular one iirc was purchased in the range of 900 tbt back then) Thank you! C:


i'm good either way! sending tbt :>


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 27, 2020)

And the Egg is on their way, and should have arrived by now - 
thank you very much!! C:


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2020)

date on the moonlight egg? looking for one before nov 1, 2020 5:40 PM (GMT)


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> i'd consider treasure too



I could offer 4.8mil treasure for the Moon Ball if that seems fair. I could add a few Strange Chests to that offer if you'd like as well.


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

lungs said:


> date on the moonlight egg? looking for one before nov 1, 2020 5:40 PM (GMT)


my earliest one is Nov 2, 2020 at 7:34 AM EST, i think thats like noon GMT on the same day D:



NefariousKing said:


> I could offer 4.8mil treasure for the Moon Ball if that seems fair. I could add a few Strange Chests to that offer if you'd like as well.


i'll think about it! i have another fr offer that's similar


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> my earliest one is Nov 2, 2020 at 7:34 AM EST, i think thats like noon GMT on the same day D:



i checked again and an egg after nov 2, 2020 7:59 PM GMT (i think 2:59PM EST?) would also work for me if you have any :0


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

lungs said:


> i checked again and an egg after nov 2, 2020 7:59 PM GMT (i think 2:59PM EST?) would also work for me if you have any :0


i have Nov 2, 2020 at 3:31 PM if you wanna try it?


----------



## Sara? (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi, is it possible for me to buy Jack, Lobo and Lucky ?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> i have Nov 2, 2020 at 3:31 PM if you wanna try it?



sure! you can also leave any message on it if you want/can think of anything.


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

lungs said:


> sure! you can also leave any message on it if you want/can think of anything.


sent, lmk if it works!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> sent, lmk if it works!



it works! sending tbt over, thanks for checking the dates for me!


----------



## Sara? (Dec 27, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Hi, is it possible for me to buy Jack, Lobo and Lucky ?



Just in case you would consider selling them to me, would like to update my comment as i manage to buy Jack from someone else, but would love to buy your Lobo and Lucky if it were a possibility. Ty for your time


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

Sara? said:


> Just in case you would consider selling them to me, would like to update my comment as i manage to buy Jack from someone else, but would love to buy your Lobo and Lucky if it were a possibility. Ty for your time


read the post


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2020)

could i get your blue feather for 1 mil FR treasure?


----------



## Sara? (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> read the post



Did read, but i just wanted to check in case of the chances of at some point you would be open for selling them.


----------



## seliph (Dec 27, 2020)

jihux said:


> could i get your blue feather for 1 mil FR treasure?


yes! did u want a message on this one?



Sara? said:


> Did read, but i just wanted to check in case of the chances of at some point you would be open for selling them.


considering i don't even own them, i have doubts


----------



## Sara? (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> yes! did u want a message on this one?
> 
> 
> considering i don't even own them, i have doubts



Lol, sorry for that, i actually did misread lol. Sorry for wasting you time


----------



## duckvely (Dec 27, 2020)

seliph said:


> yes! did u want a message on this one?
> 
> 
> considering i don't even own them, i have doubts


no message please, i sent the CR!


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 28, 2020)

I have a spare Pikachu egg I could sell you


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2020)

itsmxuse said:


> I have a spare Pikachu egg I could sell you


awesome!! would 400 tbt be ok? again im not great with egg prices lol


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 28, 2020)

seliph said:


> awesome!! would 400 tbt be ok? again im not great with egg prices lol


Yeah that’s fine! It’s the price I paid for it  Any message?


----------



## seliph (Dec 28, 2020)

itsmxuse said:


> Yeah that’s fine! It’s the price I paid for it ☺ Any message?


no message needed, i'll send the tbt! ty!!


----------



## itsmxuse (Dec 28, 2020)

seliph said:


> no message needed, i'll send the tbt! ty!!


Sent! Ty!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 29, 2020)

what is the date for January birthstone?


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Dec 29, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Dec 30, 2020)

.


----------



## seliph (Jan 10, 2021)

give me yuor flight rising


----------



## seliph (Jan 12, 2021)

bomk


----------



## seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

added a few more things~


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2021)

can i buy the yellow star fragment? : D


----------



## seliph (Jan 14, 2021)

hamster said:


> can i buy the yellow star fragment? : D


yeah! did you want a message?


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2021)

seliph said:


> yeah! did you want a message?



no message needed, thank you. sent tbt


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi would you trade the lump of coal for a pirate barrel, a white streetlamp and Aquarius urn?


----------



## seliph (Jan 15, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Hi would you trade the lump of coal for a pirate barrel, a white streetlamp and Aquarius urn?


those are a bit of a low priority for me right now so i'm gonna have to pass, sorry ;u;


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 20, 2021)

what’s the date on the lump of coal?

	Post automatically merged: Jan 20, 2021

and the date on the white tulip?


----------



## seliph (Jan 21, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what’s the date on the lump of coal?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 20, 2021
> 
> and the date on the white tulip?


coals are dec 17/18 2015

oops and tulips are feb 2019


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

seliph said:


> coals are dec 17/18 2015
> 
> oops and tulips are feb 2019


May I purchase the coal?


----------



## seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> May I purchase the coal?


just one or?
also do u want a message?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

seliph said:


> hello
> 
> i no longer feel comfortable being here so i'm selling/trading my collectibles that get little to no use. i might visit during events (and even that will likely be to get things for friends) but otherwise i can't see myself enjoying being on this site as it currently is. my responses may be slow for these reasons, bare with me.
> 
> ...





seliph said:


> just one or?
> also do u want a message?


just one! And you can choose whether or not to put a message.


----------



## seliph (Jan 22, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> just one! And you can choose whether or not to put a message.


alright, sending it rn


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 22, 2021)

seliph said:


> alright, sending it rn


okay, sending the tbt! tysm :3


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jan 22, 2021)

Date of March Birthstone ?


----------



## seliph (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## seliph (Feb 12, 2021)

..


----------



## seliph (Feb 22, 2021)

e


----------



## seliph (Feb 25, 2021)

a


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

would you do 1.1k for the blue fragment?


----------



## seliph (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> would you do 1.1k for the blue fragment?


that's too low for me sorry


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Feb 25, 2021)

seliph said:


> that's too low for me sorry


oh okay! would you by any chance hold for a few days so I can get 1.5? i’ve been looking for this and i haven’t been able to find one. I understand if not.


----------



## lana. (Feb 25, 2021)

i’d like to buy ur blue candy in tbt, if that’s okay :>


----------



## seliph (Feb 25, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> oh okay! would you by any chance hold for a few days so I can get 1.5? i’ve been looking for this and i haven’t been able to find one. I understand if not.





seliph said:


> i do not hold collectibles, post when you actually have what you're offering



--



lana. said:


> i’d like to buy ur blue candy in tbt, if that’s okay :>


ye sure, i have a 2019 and a 2016 if you'd have a preference, also do u want a message?


----------



## lana. (Feb 25, 2021)

2016 would be good, and no message is fine. i’ll send the tbt now, ty!


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 25, 2021)

What's the date on the blue frag if it's still available? ;w; (been trying to make a trans pride line up for aaaages ;w; )

If it's before Sept 5 I'll buy with FR (feel free to message me there), and if not I can lend the 400tbt to @SpaceTokki77 so they can get it?


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 25, 2021)

@NefariousKing  white frag ping!


----------



## Nefarious (Feb 25, 2021)

Foreverfox said:


> @NefariousKing  white frag ping!



Thanks for the heads up! I bought the last fragment I needed this morning.


----------



## seliph (Feb 26, 2021)

w


----------



## ReeBear (Feb 27, 2021)

If you happen to have a white frag later that sep 5th and earlier than sep 15th I'd love to buy it >>


----------



## Yanrima~ (Feb 27, 2021)

Do you still have the blue star fragment? I would like to buy it for 1,500 tbt


----------



## seliph (Feb 27, 2021)

Yanrimasart said:


> Do you still have the blue star fragment? I would like to buy it for 1,500 tbt


sure, did you want a message on it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 27, 2021)

Two question: dates of your April and September birthstone in terms of year?


----------



## Yanrima~ (Feb 27, 2021)

seliph said:


> sure, did you want a message on it?


No need for message, I’ll send the tbt! (Sorry for the late reply)


----------



## seliph (Feb 28, 2021)

wwawaweaaweawaew


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Feb 28, 2021)

Can I get the dates of the March and September birthstone? I'm interested in buying them


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello, may I please have the white tulip?


----------



## seliph (Feb 28, 2021)

Junebugsy94 said:


> Hello, may I please have the white tulip?


sent!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 28, 2021)

seliph said:


> sent!


Thank you so much ♡


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

bee


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

What’s the date on your April birthstone?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

@Milky star april birthstone ping!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 1, 2021)

If Lumi doesn't want the stone due to its date I'd gladly buy it !


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> What’s the date on your April birthstone?


both april 4, 2014 and 2016!


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

seliph said:


> both april 4, 2014 and 2016!



Oooh the 2016 one would be perfect! Would you be open to date trading? I have one from May 1st, 2020. I can't display it without it wanting to go in front of my pink rose on my top lineup, though. If not I totally understand and I'll just buy the birthstone from you!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Mar 1, 2021)

Is your March Birthstone from 2015? I was wondering if we could trade mine for yours if it is. I'd also like to buy your April birthstone


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Oooh the 2016 one would be perfect! Would you be open to date trading? I have one from May 1st, 2020. I can't display it without it wanting to go in front of my pink rose on my top lineup, though. If not I totally understand and I'll just buy the birthstone from you!


i can date trade! might be a bit since im semi busy rn. did you want a message on it?


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 1, 2021)

seliph said:


> i can date trade! might be a bit since im semi busy rn. did you want a message on it?



Oh yay! Thank you  Can you put “” on it? I’ll send my birthstone over now!


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

Milky star said:


> Is your March Birthstone from 2015? I was wondering if we could trade mine for yours if it is. I'd also like to buy your April birthstone


please stop asking for/about my collectibles. i've ignored all 9 of your previous posts hoping you'd figure that i don't want to interact with you, but unfortunately since staff won't do anything about this i have to respond myself. i'd appreciate if you didn't post on this thread again, or interact with my posts at all for that matter. thank you.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

Can I get the date of the March birthsone, please :0 ?


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

...

if anyone wanted insight into part of why im leaving here it is



SpaceTokki77 said:


> Can I get the date of the March birthsone, please :0 ?


no i will not sell you my march birthstone so you can give it to the person i _just_ expressed my discomfort with


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2021)

hi! i was wondering what the date of your september birthstone is?


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

xara said:


> hi! i was wondering what the date of your september birthstone is?


Sep 13, 2013 /  Sep 15, 2014 /  Sep 30, 2015


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Mar 1, 2021)

seliph said:


> ...
> 
> if anyone wanted insight into part of why im leaving here it is
> 
> ...


hi,
I was actually interested in buying it for myself. please let me know what the date on it is if you wouldn’t mind selling it to me.
thanks


----------



## seliph (Mar 1, 2021)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hi,
> I was actually interested in buying it for myself. please let me know what the date on it is if you wouldn’t mind selling it to me.
> thanks


sorry but regardless, nope


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2021)

We've received several reports about this, so I'm just going to jump in and clarify here that it is perfectly okay for a user to decline trading with another person. It would cross the line into rule-violating if they were to implement a public blacklist or otherwise try to dissuade other people from carrying out trade with these users, however @seliph has done neither of these things and given the repeat attempts to get their attention had the right to respond and say that they'd rather not trade with them.


----------



## seliph (Mar 2, 2021)

hi, i was upset yesterday but going forward i have two options:

1. probably look like a jerk by continuing to ignore posts by people on my ~50 people ignore list, running the risk of them continuing to post and keep this really uncomfortable cycle going
2. probably look like a jerk by declining these people for what i can only imagine will look like "for no reason" to others so that hopefully they don't post again

i'm going with the second option


----------



## Rika092 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello - if your tasty cake is before Dec 16th, 2020  2:52 PM EST, I would love to take it off from your hands


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 3, 2021)

Hello again! How many emperor butterfly models would it take to trade for a lump of coal collectible?


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2021)

hi! what is the date on your cherry?


----------



## seliph (Mar 3, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> Hello again! How many emperor butterfly models would it take to trade for a lump of coal collectible?


i've got someone else asking the same thing but im not really sure, how many do you have/are willing to trade?



syub said:


> hi! what is the date on your cherry?


Jun 4, 2015 at 3:08 AM EST


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 4, 2021)

seliph said:


> i've got someone else asking the same thing but im not really sure, how many do you have/are willing to trade?
> 
> 
> Jun 4, 2015 at 3:08 AM EST


I could do at least 5, but definitely willing to trade as many as needed!


----------



## Megaroni (Mar 6, 2021)

Would you like to trade some tbt for my fr? I have 125,487 fr as of posting this. I'm bad at social cues so please let me know if you're not comfortable trading with me and I'll leave you be. Or if you don't respond in a week then I'll assume you don't wanna trade.


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2021)

Jhine7 said:


> I could do at least 5, but definitely willing to trade as many as needed!


5 would be fine! i'm not here often so if you could lmk what times you're usually available i'll try to make sure to pop in



megantron said:


> Would you like to trade some tbt for my fr? I have 125,487 fr as of posting this. I'm bad at social cues so please let me know if you're not comfortable trading with me and I'll leave you be. Or if you don't respond in a week then I'll assume you don't wanna trade.


yeah sure! i could do 125 tbt for 125k treasure if you want :3


----------



## Jhine7 (Mar 6, 2021)

seliph said:


> 5 would be fine! i'm not here often so if you could lmk what times you're usually available i'll try to make sure to pop in
> 
> 
> yeah sure! i could do 125 tbt for 125k treasure if you want :3


I can be mostly available all day tomorrow from 9am-10pm EST but I can send you a PM once I’m back online and ready  Thanks so much!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 6, 2021)

hello :3! may i have the date on your christmas candy? or are all of them one date, and that’s why it isn’t included in the OP? i’m so sorry if this sounds dumb, i just know nothing about collectibles lmao.


----------



## seliph (Mar 6, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> hello :3! may i have the date on your christmas candy? or are all of them one date, and that’s why it isn’t included in the OP? i’m so sorry if this sounds dumb, i just know nothing about collectibles lmao.


im lazy so i add dates as theyre asked for


----------



## OtakuTrash (Mar 6, 2021)

seliph said:


> im lazy so i add dates as theyre asked for


oh, okay! unfortunately the date will not work for me, but i appreciate your time


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi! Could you possibly do 175 tbt for the May 1st April Birthstone? If not, I’d gladly do 200. Thanks.

Edit: if you’re ever back online and want to sell, please ping me! I’m going to be searching for one similar.


----------



## seliph (Mar 15, 2021)

Plainbluetees said:


> Hi! Could you possibly do 175 tbt for the May 1st April Birthstone? If not, I’d gladly do 200. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: if you’re ever back online and want to sell, please ping me! I’m going to be searching for one similar.


hi! if you're still interested 175 would be fine


----------



## Plainbluetees (Mar 15, 2021)

seliph said:


> hi! if you're still interested 175 would be fine


Great! No message needed, tbt sent. Thanks!


----------

